# Saopmaker 3 Software  Love it!!!



## Fran2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I just bought the Soapmaker 3 software.  I wanted to let others know how much I love it.   I am sure it has been posted before.   

This software will track every single ingredient and packaging costs for every batch of soap, WOW....   Now I know without sitting with my calculator how much, even the smallest ingredient will cost in a batch of soap.

I found it pretty easy to navigate. I mean you have to sit and read what you need to do first, but it is doable.  You are able to add your purchases of base oils, essential oils, additives, FO's, labels, etc.   

Note:  I noticed when adding some of my recipes, that amount of lye and the amount of water were a tiny bit lower than using Soapcalc, and I don't know why.  I will try to email them and see if they have an answer.  
Note:  I was confused about Specific gravity, I Googled it and came up with a page that someone had posted here for the specific gravity of EO's.  http://www.thegoodscentscompany.com/essentlx-b.html

I still don't know what the specific gravity is for dry ingredients, so I put 1, I will include that with my email to them.  



I wish I had ordered this sooner.  If you plan on selling soap, this software is a great addition.


----------



## new12soap (Feb 20, 2013)

Every lye calculator will be slightly different. The reason is because sap values are a range and the calculators use an average. There will always be differences in any agricultural product, from different geographical origins, from one season to the next. It is impossible to say that this olive oil I have from spain will use exactly the same sap value as that olive oil she has from california. So there are ranges, and there are averages. That is one of the reasons it is soooo very important to build at least a small superfat into your formulations, and that is why there will be slight differences from one calculator to another.

HTH


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 20, 2013)

I use to work with soapcal.  But then bought Soap Maker 3 lite.  What a differance it made for me.  I will buy the pro when I need it but for just for making soap for us SM 3 lite works great.  Love how you can save your mold and caluclate receips for it only.  Also the scale measurements can be adusted for your each sclae you own.  Took alot of guess work out.  Plus I can keep each formula and variations of each with notes.


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 20, 2013)

What's the difference between Soap Maker 3 (Fran2) & Soap Maker 3 Lite (nebetmiw)?

Also, did you get a response back from the software company?


----------



## Fran2 (Feb 21, 2013)

TRXFLYER said:


> What's the difference between Soap Maker (Fran2) & Soap Maker 3 Lite (nebetmiw)?
> 
> Also, did you get a response back from the software company?



Hi,  

I did not get a response back yet, and I am a bit disheartened about that.  I did email them early yesterday and thought for sure I would get a response back by now.    

I do not know what the differences are, I am assuming there are more options in the version that I bought.   It was 89.00 for the software.   I am really happy with it.    If I remember correctly I think on their website there is a comparison button.


----------



## lsg (Feb 21, 2013)

If you have SopaMaker 2 you should be able to download #3 for free.  I use my SoapMaker software all of the time.  It makes it easy to figure the cost of soap, lotions etc. along with the cost of packaging.


----------



## lsg (Feb 21, 2013)

I am using Soapmaker 3 prof.  Once you enter your supplies along with the spec. gravity and INCI names you are ready to roll.  Entering the price for each of the supplies with each new shipment gives you instant access to the cost of making each product, plus cost of packaging.  I love SoapMaker.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 21, 2013)

For those interested they have a website that walks you threw both programs.  When you buy the program you can get on thier yahoogroup and get answers there.  You are able to download and try it out too if I remember right.

Pro version has the whole accounting thing.  It keeps track of supplies and gives you cost total for each soap you make.


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok, I just bought Soapmaker 3 Pro.  I'm not a "Pro" (yet ;-)), but when I went to the webpage and reviewed the software, I realized how much time and effort I've wasted doing this stuff online & on excel spreadsheets.  I'm so glad I saw this thread and you guys provided the feedback.


----------



## Fran2 (Feb 22, 2013)

lsg said:


> I am using Soapmaker 3 prof.  Once you enter your supplies along with the spec. gravity and INCI names you are ready to roll.  Entering the price for each of the supplies with each new shipment gives you instant access to the cost of making each product, plus cost of packaging.  I love SoapMaker.




I have emailed them and they did not answer me.  I have Soapmaker 3 Pro, can you tell me what is the spec. gravity of dry products, like clays, herbs, etc.     Also is there a report you can run at the end of the year for the supplies that were bought for tax purposes?


----------



## lsg (Feb 22, 2013)

You have to look up that on the Internet.  It is a pain, I do it for each new supply I enter.   Check the help section of SoapMaker for inventory.


----------



## bobbie.johnson (Mar 1, 2013)

Does it keep track of inventory and sales as well?


----------



## Trxflyer (Mar 1, 2013)

It does.  Tracks inventory, sales, cost per batch, item, pound, etc produced.  Inventory tracked is for supplies, equipment and products made.  Declining balance of supplies & disposables.


----------



## bobbie.johnson (Mar 1, 2013)

wow I am just starting out but this sounds amazing for keeping good records. I just know that its easier to keep good records from the start than trying to go back and figure it all out...


----------



## lsg (Mar 1, 2013)

It is outstanding software.  It takes time to enter the information concerning all of your supplies, but it is definitely worth it.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 1, 2013)

Something that many people forget to include in their costs is labour.  You can add that in your packaging and determine what you would pay someone else to do that work (I put in $10/hour) so that it is part of your cost.  I have actually broken it down into 4 areas of labour.  1- Set-up 2- Production 3- Cutting and 4 - Packaging.


----------



## Mune (Mar 3, 2013)

I wanted to add to this post as I am a recent Soapmaker 3 convert. I have been using many different Excel sheets and lots of notebooks to keep track of everything and had a hard time of it. I broke down and bought this the other night and stayed up til past 3am playing with it. For someone with OCD, I LOVE this program. There is so much you can do, organize, figure out, keep records of, print reports of, configure w/o calculator, etc. I bought the pro edition, not sure of the major differences but I wanted the whole nine yards!


----------

